# Auto Train Trip Report May 25



## Dovecote (May 31, 2010)

My wife and I completed a trip on the Auto Train on May 25 from Lorton to Sanford. On this trip we were fortunate to receive what I believe is the low bucket rate of $93 per person for the rail fare, $152 for the vehicle charge, and $124 for the roomette. Also we were fortunate to take advantage of the AGR triple point promotion on this trip. I personally received 2,340 AGR points for this travel which included 25% extra points with my Select status membership.

We had an uneventful one and half hour drive from Harpers Ferry to Lorton. We arrived to the station. At the ticket counter we received our tickets for the roomette and selected a time for the evening meal. The waiting room was spacious and comfortable. We enjoyed watching news on the television monitor until the boarding announcement was made at 2:30 PM. We proceeded to car number 5342 roomette 4 and was greeted outside the car by our attendant, Yoboan. We presented our boarding pass and walked upstairs to our roomette.

At around 3:00 PM we departed to the sleeper lounge car for complimentary wine, cheese, and party snacks. This concluded about an hour later and we returned to our room. Later our welcome announcement revealed that the train passenger list totaled 162 passengers and 103 vehicles. Our attendant described the train as "empty". The train consist included 6 sleeping cars and 4 coach cars. Sleeper and coach passengers both had their own separate dining and lounge cars.

We opted for the 5:00 PM dinner meal and was seated with a nice couple from New Jersey. Our dinner meal was well above board. I chose the crabcake entry while my wife chose a chicken selection. The meal was served on china with white tablecloth linens. Glassware was provided for our wine (a choice of red or white) and other beverages. After dinner we had an uneventful evening neglecting to watch the movie, The Blind Side, in the lounge car. Our room was prepared for sleeping around 9:30 PM by our attendant

Our train during the night seemed to be on schedule. We arrived into Sanford on time around 9:30 AM and deboarded the train about 15 minutes later. The auto carriers moved to the vehicle loading area around 10:15 AM. We received our vehicle around 10:45 AM and then proceeded to our home in South Georgia arriving around 4:00 PM.

Until next trip,

Dovecote


----------



## J-1 3235 (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like you had an enjoyable, uneventful  , trip.

Thanks for your trip report.

Mike


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 19, 2010)

We have taken six trips on the AutoTrain and I would agree with your accessment. Its a pleasant trip, the scenery is nice, the food is very good and the staff is generally very competant. The train also is seldom late to arrive.

We have found that the AutoTrain is the most difficult train to get a night sleep on due to the condition of the trackage on that route and the constant 70 MPH speed of the train that makes for a very rough ride. At breakfast time and in the terminal while we wait for our car, I always ask passengers how they slept. Its seldom that I get a positive reply but we still continue to take the train for its many other advantages.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> We proceeded to car number 5342 roomette 4 and was greeted outside the car by our attendant, Yoboan. We presented our boarding pass and *walked upstairs to our roomette*.


I have never taken the AT, but I thought the sleepers had 10 bedrooms upstairs (5 per side) and 4 roomettes downstairs (and none upstairs)? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Jun 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > We proceeded to car number 5342 roomette 4 and was greeted outside the car by our attendant, Yoboan. We presented our boarding pass and *walked upstairs to our roomette*.
> ...


There are 6 special Superliner II "Deluxe Sleepers" as they're called, which are assigned to the AT. Typically they run 2 per consist, one on either side of the diner & lounge. The AT normally has a minimum of 5 sleeping cars in the consist and that expands to 6 during busy times. So that leaves 3 or 4 standard sleepers per consist, in addition to the 2 Deluxe Sleepers.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2010)

How does the AT Deluxe Sleeper differ from other train set rooms?

Thanx

RF


----------



## Ryan (Jun 19, 2010)

It's got 10 bedrooms (and no roomettes) upstairs instead of 5.


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 19, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> We have taken six trips on the AutoTrain and I would agree with your accessment. Its a pleasant trip, the scenery is nice, the food is very good and the staff is generally very competant. The train also is seldom late to arrive. We have found that the AutoTrain is the most difficult train to get a night sleep on due to the condition of the trackage on that route and the constant 70 MPH speed of the train that makes for a very rough ride. At breakfast time and in the terminal while we wait for our car, I always ask passengers how they slept. Its seldom that I get a positive reply but we still continue to take the train for its many other advantages.


I have a tough time sleeping too but for some reason my wife does better and gets a decent sleep. She does the driving in the morning on the way home for the obvious reason. On our AT trip in November, one couple informed us that they have no problem sleeping on the train and they travel coach. They take Ambien at bedtime and sleep sound during the night. One must get an RX for Ambien and according to the coach traveling couple it is worth the extra effort to get the RX.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 21, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > We have taken six trips on the AutoTrain and I would agree with your accessment. Its a pleasant trip, the scenery is nice, the food is very good and the staff is generally very competant. The train also is seldom late to arrive. We have found that the AutoTrain is the most difficult train to get a night sleep on due to the condition of the trackage on that route and the constant 70 MPH speed of the train that makes for a very rough ride. At breakfast time and in the terminal while we wait for our car, I always ask passengers how they slept. Its seldom that I get a positive reply but we still continue to take the train for its many other advantages.
> ...


Ambien is a dangerous drug and can be addictive. I would not take it just to get a good nights sleep. Some of the Herbal based sleeping aids like Chalomile Tea, Bachs Rescue Sleep, Alteril and Sleep Essentials can work at times and are completely safe. We have found that the AutoTrain is one of the hardest trains to sleep on because the tracks are rough and the 70mph speed (most of the night) jars you in your bed from side to side pretty constantly. Out of the 6 trips that we have taken on the A/T in the last few years; we cannot remember getting more than 5-6 hours of sleep and that's coming from two travelers that have no problems sleeping 8 hrs. at night in a hotel or at home. There are some on this forum that don't believe it but of the 40 or so people that I have spoken with on the different Autotrain trips one a couple have said that they gotten much sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

You can also try Melatonin which is a natural,OTC substance with no side effects! (Your body produces it to aid in rest/sleep!)All the other usual recommendations also can be tried including not sleeping too long a couple of days before, keeping a regular schedule etc. As lots of posters have said I usually am so excited the first night I dont sleep long but naps/rests in the PM and a good sleep the second night seem to be the ticket!


----------



## frugalist (Jun 21, 2010)

A few beers an hour or two before bedtime help me sleep very nicely, thank you.


----------



## flpat (Aug 20, 2010)

We love the auto train, has spoiled me for other trains. No problem sleeping but do take some bonine for motion sickness. Not for when I am on the train but so that I am not still moving in my head when I get off. It helps me sleep and bring some earplugs. I think it is because you are up so high on the second floor and there does seem to be more movement. The food and service is always great.


----------



## GregL (Sep 5, 2010)

Guest said:


> You can also try Melatonin which is a natural,OTC substance with no side effects! (Your body produces it to aid in rest/sleep!)All the other usual recommendations also can be tried including not sleeping too long a couple of days before, keeping a regular schedule etc. As lots of posters have said I usually am so excited the first night I dont sleep long but naps/rests in the PM and a good sleep the second night seem to be the ticket!


I agree with Melatonin! My wife and I have used it for about ten years. She has always had trouble falling asleep, this helps greatly. And I have worked a rotating shift at work for over thirty years. It helps me stay asleep longer, which beats the normal 3-4 hours before Melatonin! I never use it on my days off though.

GregL


----------

